# Harlan Teklad lab blocks



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

What's the difference between Harlan Teklad Lab Blocks #8604 and Harlan Teklad Lab Blocks #2018 ? I'm going to order some and I am not clear on what the exact difference is between the two. And my other question is how many pounds a month will two healthy rats eat? Not obese! Just normal good sized young rats?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

8604 has very high protein 24%, while the 2018 has lower protein 18%. Personally I'd go for the 2016 or 2014 rather than either of these two. As for how much they eat, I'm not certain, but the food is only good for 6 months, unfrozen.


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

But how much a month will a pair of rats eat? 2 pounds 1 pound? Oh just read that you didn't know! Thanks for answering though! The only 2014 at the sight I'm looking at sells 33lb bags only. hmm... I may just go with the 2018. Whats with all the variety?


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

You can buy HT lab blocks in 5lb bags for $5 each from thecraftyrat.com. That's where I buy my blocks from. I go through a 5lb between 4 boys in about 2 or 3 months, just depends on what else is going on. Sometimes they go on lab block strike and we focus on dog food and veggies, other times all they want is lab blocks. I use both 2014 and 2018. I think the different varieties just have different levels of protein in them, I could be wrong though, I haven't looked too deeply into it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The different nutrition levels are for different laboratory studies and such.

I get it fron the craftyrat as well... my six boys go through one bag in about 1.5-2 months


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

I just ordered some from crafty rat 2018 I think was my numbers, some yogies, and a hammock! w00t! Not bad on prices if I do say so myself! I look forward to getting it all in the mail!  

Had to fill out an application for the rat shelter! Hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

I feed my rats that 2014. The lower the protein, the better, unless you have babies or lactating females.


----------



## justmudtrout (Aug 28, 2007)

Does TCR ship to Canada?


----------

